

The £25 logo (too much or too design?) - alemhnan
http://creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2012/january/what-kind-of-logo-does-25-buy-you

======
astrodust
That logo is worth about as much as was paid for it. This is the sort of
instant logo you get from most sign printing companies anyway.

